# Pickleforks ~N~ Bigwheels Octoberfest



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

This video is just for fun. Lighten up y'all! Have a laugh on me.






Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this looks like itll be fun sober or drunk . this should be an event for the next ecst, big wheel obstacle course target shooting . individual or team racing . big wheel keep on turning ... captjoe keep on shooting . stay gold !


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Amazing both in fun and accuracy!!!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

CAp...you have been in the sun too long......Cheers, I enjoyed it


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ha ha! You is nutz fo so!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Imperial said:


> Ha ha! You is nutz fo so!


A bushel basket full.

This was my reboot for the day. I made up my own shot (I think), then figured out how to do a really old gunslinger shot with the fast draw technique. I needed to wipe the slate.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great video capn, fun time.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That looked fun cap... I liked the behind the back recover shot towards the end.

Thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> That looked fun cap... I liked the behind the back recover shot towards the end.
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> LGD


It was risky, but I felt it was necessary. That can was mouthing off! "Ha ha, you missed me!" Thanks for the love earlier. I missed the kerfuffle, but thanks for intervening. That's how homies be doin' it. You got my back, I got yo's!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Looked like a great way to spend the day. I'm looking forward to the new shot....I'm curious to see how a really old gunslinger shoots fastdraw









Todd


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> Looked like a great way to spend the day. I'm looking forward to the new shot....I'm curious to see how a really old gunslinger shoots fastdraw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the shot, Todd, not me! I's a sprang chicken at 38. It's a pretty cool shot I think. As a boy I would hear about a guy (I think it was Herb Parsons) who could DROP a quarter from shoulder height and hit it with a six-gun before it hit the ground. I did it today with a soda can. No video yet to prove it, but it was by far my best/fastest shot yet.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

THAT will be a great shot, even with a can. I can see it being done with a six shooter as it only requires one hand for the gun....but to up it to a slingshot, everything must be perfect...and smooth and fast. I hope you can get it on video as I really want to see it. The only way I could make a shot like that is if it was a balloon instead of a coin...and then ONLY if it was filled with helium....and then...well, you get the idea







.

Todd


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> THAT will be a great shot, even with a can. I can see it being done with a six shooter as it only requires one hand for the gun....but to up it to a slingshot, everything must be perfect...and smooth and fast. I hope you can get it on video as I really want to see it. The only way I could make a shot like that is if it was a balloon instead of a coin...and then ONLY if it was filled with helium....and then...well, you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coming soon. And not from atop my head.
I was beside myself with joy when I did it. I thanked God for five minutes, and begged Him to forgive me for being prideful, even though I was alone. 
Truly incredible, what is possible`. I promise, Todd, just a few months ago the concept of hitting anything except my hand was as foreign as an asteroid.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hahaha very nice cap'n !

All you now need is a unlimted supply of feral cans .... pests gotta' go!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow Buddy, some darn nice shootin....


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

That's hilarious. Thanks!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

You got some nice shootin' property there. Thanks for the fun!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Crazy stuff Joe. You are da zipper with da flipper. That is cool shootin but still, you might just be a little






But we won't tell anyone. That's a promise.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

tnflipper52 said:


> Crazy stuff Joe. You are da zipper with da flipper. That is cool shootin but still, you might just be a little
> View attachment 26874
> But we won't tell anyone. That's a promise.


Too late, they already know. I burned the woods down in January. I think that sealed the deal...


----------

